# Hu-aaaa! To be a cat! ("Yawn")



## LaFoto (Sep 12, 2008)

Wouldn't we all like to lead the life of a cat, even if only occasionally?







"Yawn!"


----------



## Overread (Sep 12, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!

great shot -

YAWN!
great now I am sleepy again


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 12, 2008)

Sign me up!

Really cute pic, Corinna!


----------



## sarallyn (Sep 14, 2008)

cute!!!
great capture


----------



## John_05 (Sep 14, 2008)

That's a great shot LaFoto!

I've tried catching cute shots like that of a friends cat, but she absolutely hates the camera and always seems to get her eyes closed as I click the shutter,  no matter how fast I try to catch her.

One day..... maybe.


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice!!!

And yes I would. Right up until I had to clean myself after using the litter box.


----------



## Overread (Sep 15, 2008)

??
I thought cats just -- well you know - lick themselves clean all over


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 15, 2008)

They do.
Everywhere...


----------



## Overread (Sep 15, 2008)

but not the top of their head - oh no no - no matter how bendy they are they can't lick their forehead


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 15, 2008)

No, and they cannot lick themselves between their shoulders, which is why anti-flee and anti-parasytes medicine needs to be put there (a liquid that is being applied through their skin). For they can still wet their paws and clean their heads using their paws!!! They wash their heads and faces like that!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 15, 2008)

An almost two-year-old example photo of Mia, the cat, washing her head, ears and face:


----------

